# What's going on with this? BSG "blacked out"?



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a timer set to record Battlestar Galactica, and it shows all events are being skipped. 

First episode is Sunday 1/4, channel 5512 (?? which I don't have), says UNIHD, and it says "Blacked out event". Then the next one is channel 9427, which is UNIHD that I do get, and it's skipped, "duplicate event".

#1, why is it saying that BSG is "blacked out"?

#2, why is it trying to record on a channel that doesn't exist, or that I don't get?

I guess I need to go in and lock out these 55xx channels, right?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There is something a miss in the guide software which is why channel 5512 is blacked out, it is the HD feed for Alaska/Hawaii. It shouldn't be showing at all let alone being shown as blacked out. It should be an unsubscribed channel at best. If you set the dvr to record "All" and it couldn't since you do not receiver the channels and not that they don't exist. Locking those channels out may remove the problem showing on your receiver.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

What are your DVR setting for BSG on Channel 9427? Those aren't "New" Episodes.
You may want to select the show that starts on 1/4 (at 2pm your time?) and select all episodes, to see if that helps. How did you setup the Timer to begin with?


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

Timer is set to record all shows with the word "Battlestar" in the title. There is only one timer. All of these recordings correspond to the same timer.

I locked the channels and it didn't fix it. Now it just says "Locked Event" but it's still in the schedule.

Dunno any other way to set it to record shows that are not yet in the guide.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> Timer is set to record all shows with the word "Battlestar" in the title. There is only one timer. All of these recordings correspond to the same timer.
> 
> I locked the channels and it didn't fix it. Now it just says "Locked Event" but it's still in the schedule.
> 
> Dunno any other way to set it to record shows that are not yet in the guide.


Delete the timer and recreate using the guide, and going to channel 9427.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

That would work, if I only wanted to record it on that one channel. But I want to record BSG on whatever channel it might be on.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I was just thinking about fixing it in the shorterm.
Delete the timer and recreate it then. I just set it up via Dishpass, just now, using just "Battlestar". Tomorrow at 4pm(my time) I have 3 Battlestar Galactica's events happening.
1 being recorded on 366, 
1 says blacked out event channel 5512, 
1 event skipped as its a duplicate event on channel 9427(the mirror of 366)
This exact same thing happens on 5pm, 6pm 7pm and 8pm. 

Going on into the 5th, I get duplicates and at what time and channel the event was already recorded on, or Blackouts on channel 5512.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah the 5512 is wrong. shouldn't be there. and if you skip the 366 (SD), then the 9427 will not unskip because it thinks it's a duplicate of the blacked out show on 5512.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> yeah the 5512 is wrong. shouldn't be there. and if you skip the 366 (SD), then the 9427 will not unskip because it thinks it's a duplicate of the blacked out show on 5512.


Thats strange, I just skipped the 4pm on channel 366 and now I have for 4pm these 3 events.
1st Battlestar Galactica event skipped by user (Channel 366) 
2nd Battlestar Galactica Event skipped Blacked out event (Channel 5512
3rd Battlestar Galactica Recording on tuner2 (Channel 9427)

Plus 366 is HD, not SD. Channels 366 and 9427 are the same channel


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't have the HD map down turned on. I don't have any channel 366. Actually I was talking about scifi channel: 9432 & 122. I have the timer set to record HD only, so mine just has the skipped program on 5512 due to blackout, and the other one is skipped, "duplicate event", duplicate of the 5512.

???


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmm,
Strange you can't resotre it. I don't understand how the map down would keep you from getting 366


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> Hmm,
> Strange you can't resotre it. I don't understand how the map down would keep you from getting 366


The HD map down feature has to be engaged. The channel is actually in the 94xx range. With the map down disengaged, it will not show at 366.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

He should still be able to select the 9427 BSG, on the 4th, and restore the event.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, the idea of these timers is that I don't want to have to constantly fool with them. I'd like to set it and sort of forget it.

So, the question is, why is it trying to record on a channel I don't get, and why is that "blacked out", and how do I avoid this in the future? I think I can figure out how to get this to work for me right now, but in the future I'd like to avoid this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You shouldn't be getting the channels in your guide ... that is the first error.
The channels are intended for subscription in Alaska and Hawaii and exist ONLY on spotbeams serving those states.
Do you have the other 5500's in your guide?

Somewhere DISH messed up and authorized the wrong channels ... call them and have your card reauthorized.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> You shouldn't be getting the channels in your guide ... that is the first error.
> The channels are intended for subscription in Alaska and Hawaii and exist ONLY on spotbeams serving those states.
> Do you have the other 5500's in your guide?
> 
> Somewhere DISH messed up and authorized the wrong channels ... call them and have your card reauthorized.


Well I don't know about the OP, but for me, I don't get that 5512 in my guide, double checked to make sure I didn't lock it out or something, but is still seems to be being picked up. Granted I get 366 so I don't have his issue. 
I was able to have it pick up 9427 1st, instead of 366, or 5512 1st by changing the channel order from Descending to Ascending. Granted I had to switch it back as I can't stand it that way.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

5512 is not in the guide. It shows up only in the timers.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> You shouldn't be getting the channels in your guide ... that is the first error.
> The channels are intended for subscription in Alaska and Hawaii and exist ONLY on spotbeams serving those states.
> Do you have the other 5500's in your guide?
> 
> Somewhere DISH messed up and authorized the wrong channels ... call them and have your card reauthorized.


I live in Louisiana and i receive 5502 usa hd and 5503 scifi hd. I actually receive the channels. Is this an error on Dish part? If those 2 are spotbeam only for Alaska and hawaii, those are some HUGE spots to reach Southern Louisiana.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

dennispap said:


> I live in Louisiana and i receive 5502 usa hd and 5503 scifi hd. I actually receive the channels. Is this an error on Dish part? If those 2 are spotbeam only for Alaska and hawaii, those are some HUGE spots to reach Southern Louisiana.


Anyone? Am i not supposed to be getting 5502 and 5503. I always wondered why i got 3 hd channels of usa and sci fi.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hmmm ... I'm getting them too. (5502 and 5503 ... not the others.) Someone messed something up. 

5502 and 5503 are actually ConUS. Most of the 5500's are also on ConUS channels and DISH _should_ move the 5500's to ConUS and use the spotbeam space for more new channels (plus the ones uplinked and not available).


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

dennispap said:


> Anyone? Am i not supposed to be getting 5502 and 5503. I always wondered why i got 3 hd channels of usa and sci fi.





James Long said:


> Hmmm ... I'm getting them too. (5502 and 5503 ... not the others.) Someone messed something up.
> 
> 5502 and 5503 are actually ConUS. Most of the 5500's are also on ConUS channels and DISH _should_ move the 5500's to ConUS and use the spotbeam space for more new channels (plus the ones uplinked and not available).


Now i also get the new ak/hi channels in my guide, but i dont get the channels.(5504-5525) If i tune to one of the new ones, the screen is black then the box reboots!!:nono: Dish needs to remove these channels from the "all subs" list from people who dont sub to those channels.

*Anyone else NOT in ak/hi seeing these new channels in their guide??*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No crash, just the blue "signal loss" screen that normally shows up when a spotbeam is missing.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

This is starting to sound like a bug.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking at the Launch of the new Dish 922DVR, and some of the screen shots of the Guide with those 55xx channels listed, seems like somebody was tweaking things to get the right live shots. Hopefully it will be resolved soon. Any thing I see in the guide in the 55xx, I actually get, Still get the 5512 in the Timers, but I do not see that channel in the guide.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

That's the same as I have here. 55xx channels show up in timers but not in the guide, and I don't actually get those channels, so it will often try and record that channel and skip it due to it being blacked out, while skipping the correct channel's duplicate recording saying it is a duplicate.

As a result it tends to just not record Dish Pass timers that match on both the phantom 55xx channel and the real channel, at least not without manual intervention or creating a timer specific to the correct channels.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

As of yesterday, all of my 5500's are gone.
Thanks dish


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

They weren't supposed to be there, anyway.


----------

